# Stocked Food Today...Cashier Nosy :)



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I went to IGA this morning and purchased a little over $200 worth of items that were on sale. The cashier asked me was I having a party or going out of town...I said no...I am just trying to get ahead for when I don't have any money. That seemed to satisfy her.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spending money in those amounts at one purchase seems to be cause for comment lately.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocktown Gal said:


> I went to IGA this morning and purchased a little over $200 worth of items that were on sale. The cashier asked me was I having a party or going out of town...I said no...I am just trying to get ahead for when I don't have any money. That seemed to satisfy her.


Good to have a prepared quip,,,

I'm thinking you could use: "Well we are part of an informal group where we each buy food to donate to the food bank. Would you like to join us? All you have to do is match our donation... Think of the difference we can make, can I count you in?"


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We get that type of comment everytime we go through the checkout without all the kids because our normal buying is so much more than most. "Party?" "no", "family gathering?" "not exactly" they look at said person trying to figure it out. Dh and I often just say "I'm reaaaaally hungry" with a big :grin: lol.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Depending on what you buy, $200 really isn't that unusual, considering food prices these days. But, when someone makes a comment, I just say 'teenage boys'. Everybody understands that.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

For those who would like to know...

Spam is on sale for 1.98
Pink Salmon is also 1.98
Ketchup was .68
Shredded cheese is 1.28
Lipton Onion Soup is 1.38 (box)
IGA Little Pizza's is 2/1.00 and son likes these for snack 
Maxwell coffee is 3.98 (had coupons)

Those are some of the things I purchased.

I didn't really have a ready answer...but came up with one fast...


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

That depends on the the $200 consists of. Dry goods? Yeah its alot. Red meat, it might not really be that much. There's a store here that regulary has steaks on sale. The catch is, to get that sale price you buy the whole cut of meat. I bought 10lbs of ribeye and had them slice it up for me. Even on sale, 10lbs of ribeye isn't cheap.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

My husband and I usually spend that much each time we take a shopping trip, but we've never had anyone say anything to us about it. I think I would have made a point of telling the manager that my purchases and my reasons for those purchases were really not the business of the cashiers, and I would hate to have to take my shopping elsewhere if it happened again. And to the nosy cashier, maybe you should have told her you had your period last week, would she care to know what you purchased to take care of that issue? And perhaps she would also be interested in knowing the next time you were constipated or had a yeast infection? Since none of these issues were any of her business either but since she was clearly in the grip of overwhelming nosiness maybe she had an interest in that as well.

Honestly, I don't understand the rudeness of some people these days. They seem to think they have the right to ask any personal question and demand an answer.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We go to a grocery store that has a couple of self serve check out lines. No cashier, no questions.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hand her a fistful of coupons and she's too busy to ask questions.....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Too sensitive.

I live in an area where people are friendly and the checkers will make idle chatter. It doesn't mean anything.

I always chat with the checkers and the other people waiting in line, and we exchange recipes, and I know what the cashier's kids are doing (OK, it's the same people working there for a very long time and I always shop at the same places).

It's boring standing there. A little chat makes the day go faster.

$200 is a pretty small grocery bill in this economy. That checker sees $200 grocery bills all day long.

Just smile and say "Stocking up before the price goes up again." You'll end up with some commiseration about the price of gasoline.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you buy $200 worth at the local IGA you can probably carry it out without a buggy.When you have a monopoly you can charge whatever you like.I wish SAL or ALDI would come here..Sounds like the cashier was making conversation.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Last time I went into Kmart I bought 10 pillows and 30 towels + 25 washcloths.:huh: Since I had to get 2 baskets for all of it, I did get some funny looks. Finally one of the cashiers couldn't stand it and she asked me, very nicely, what it was all for and I said Joplin, she was like that's wonderful! I don't mind being asked nor do I find it rude, it's not like they asked you how you could afford it or who was payin' for it. 

I liked your answer! There's never any reason to get ugly and there's always a chance you might give someone a good idea!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Walmart does not have a record who bought inless you use a card or check. Only time any said anything there the clerk told me she trys to stock up too and but she just a trailer and not much room to store anything. It was a big lot as for hunting and some things for me at home. She did the talking. I think more just tyring to be friendly. Must of been $400 or so as another clerk helped put in basket and offered to help put in car. Me, a little old lady. I was going to be cooking for 3 weekends of our hunting. Food for 3 weeks or so. Plus mine. 

Last week I stocked up on some canned stuff and at Family Dollar and she does not say anything about what I buy. But the lady behind me sure was looking, I think. But I don't buy more than lots to for a week. Some seniors I suppose buy dabs as that is all their little kitchen can hold. 

I go with the kids now and we pile all in one basket and I do not think any one has said anything. They shop down here about once a month or 6 weeks. Take me along to the big city. Where they live one store and high.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Ode said:


> My husband and I usually spend that much each time we take a shopping trip, but we've never had anyone say anything to us about it. I think I would have made a point of telling the manager that my purchases and my reasons for those purchases were really not the business of the cashiers, and I would hate to have to take my shopping elsewhere if it happened again. And to the nosy cashier, maybe you should have told her you had your period last week, would she care to know what you purchased to take care of that issue? And perhaps she would also be interested in knowing the next time you were constipated or had a yeast infection? Since none of these issues were any of her business either but since she was clearly in the grip of overwhelming nosiness maybe she had an interest in that as well.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand the rudeness of some people these days. They seem to think they have the right to ask any personal question and demand an answer.


Do you also complain about the lack of customer service and friendly store employees?


----------



## taterwayne (May 19, 2011)

I always tell them the truth.....stocking up is stocking up.
Down here,especially during Hurricane season,most people stock up just in case ya need it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ode said:


> My husband and I usually spend that much each time we take a shopping trip, but we've never had anyone say anything to us about it. I think I would have made a point of telling the manager that my purchases and my reasons for those purchases were really not the business of the cashiers, and I would hate to have to take my shopping elsewhere if it happened again. And to the nosy cashier, maybe you should have told her you had your period last week, would she care to know what you purchased to take care of that issue? And perhaps she would also be interested in knowing the next time you were constipated or had a yeast infection? Since none of these issues were any of her business either but since she was clearly in the grip of overwhelming nosiness maybe she had an interest in that as well.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand the rudeness of some people these days. They seem to think they have the right to ask any personal question and demand an answer.


She was just making small talk, not breaking into her pantry.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah - small talk, seems some want to build in more to it.
Ode - I'm sorry that you feel that threatened by casual comments - the actions you describe would make sure all knew there was something to pay attention to, and then that would call for much wondering.
The trick is to be viewed harmless and hide/blend into plain sight.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I have never had anyone ask me why I was buying anything. Really, it is absolutely none of their business. It doesn't matter how little or how much I am spending, nor does it matter in any way whatsoever what I am purchasing. making conversation would be along the lines of "We sure have had some dreadful weather recently, isn't it nice today?" or if they want to comment on my purchases, "That's a good price on those pork chops! I'm going to buy some after my shift is over." Or maybe even "You know, I think that toothpaste is supposed to be on sale, let me check quickly."

Does the pharmacy ask you are buying antibiotics for? If they commented when you bought viagra, asking if you were planning a little fun with the wife later or was it for the girlfriend? *wink wink* What if when you purchased ammunition, they asked if you were planning on doing a little poaching or was it just for target practice? My point is that conversation during a business transaction should not be about the nature of your purchases and your intent for them unless they are required to ask such questions by law. Acceptable conversation is small pleasantries about nothing of significance, unless they know you personally. Then depending on the familiarity of that aquaintance, some personal questions or exchanges are ok. Otherwise, in all seriousness and no offense intended, my purchases and my intent for them are nobody's business but mine.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to Wal-Mart awhile back and bought 5 huge beef briskets and 10 or so roasts to make pastrami, roast beef, beef bacon, etc etc etc.

The cashier was curious so I told her exactly what I was making. No big deal right? She looked confused and couldn't understand why I didn't just buy those things... I told her, because those things aren't on sale for under a buck a pound. She still didn't understand completely, but I could see a light starting to flicker in her eyes. You can make this stuff at home honey, yes you too can eat good food for under $5 a lbs...lol


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

And remember, the cashier asked if she was going out of town or planning a party. I do not find offense at casual conversation or try to read more into something than necessary. But one of the leading causes behind home burglaries is information given by people the victim had casual contact with during the day...like hairdressers, cashiers, etc. Maybe there is no need to get nasty. But there is certainly no need to ask a customer if they are planning to go out of town, unless you are talking to your home security alarm service.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I do not usually shop there (unless there is a sale) and yes it was small talk...but that is all she asked me as when I answered "I am just trying to get ahead for when I don't have any money" I think I scared her lol. She didn't ask me any thing else. 

I'm sure lots of people feel that way...one day there won't be enough money to buy what we want/need. I am trying to get a year ahead in my pantry/freezer/stock because we just lost a big job and money will be tight for a while...until we get something to replace it. We had a 60 day clause in the contract so we still have it for 2 more months and I will use that money where it is needed and stock is one of the main ones right now. And that includes pet/livestock feed.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Lots of young people don't know how to make small talk. I've noticed a few who comment about how much I buy when something is on sale. We buy most of our stuff when it's on sale and buy a lot. It's usually the young ones that does that. Thats a good time to give them some buying tips, as buy when it's on sale and you can buy more.

I don't think they mean it to be nosey just trying to make small talk. 

If you make a big thing of it that will get you noticed and remembered.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Look nervously to each side, and in a conspiratorial whisper say " The Zombies are coming!!!!"


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Look nervously to each side, and in a conspiratorial whisper say " The Zombies are coming!!!!"


That's it!! ha ha


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I've been asked a few times over the years when making a large purchase and I just simply say, "Having a family reunion at our place, everyone coming from around the US" or "Have family coming to stay with us for some time". Which in truth happens all the time. While some may view this small talk as none of their business I try to gage the tone in the voice of the person who said it and act accordingly. Doesn't seem prudent, on my part, to be rude back and get put on their "radar", so to speak, when a simple fun answer is all that is needed to defuse the situation. (and gets them, very easily, talking about reunion/family instead!)

Now that I live near a military base again, I mostly shop at the commissary. Never any questions there about 2 baskets full of food. It is normal there to see that and cashiers are all used to it. Last time I was there my conversation was with the girl bagger. She wanted to know if I was from Colorado. She noticed my bags said "King Sooper" and "City Market" on them. We had a nice conversation about CO and what a small world it really was. It made her day and mine to talk about a place we loved and missed and wished we were still living there. No talk of the food she just bagged up!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a clerk threaten to call the police on me for buying 200 pounds of sugar. She ask me "what are you going to do with all that sugar?' And I said "Look at me, lady. Whats your best guess?"


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think you can use sugar to make meth. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

The OP should have told the cashier that they're bulimic. :spinsmiley:


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

If I'm stocking up on something like peanut butter or grains I just say it's for a mammal trapping survey at the local nature preserve. Doesn't work so well for ketchup though LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

thesedays said:


> I don't think you can use sugar to make meth. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The OP should have told the cashier that they're bulimic. :spinsmiley:


It was before meth. And it was used to make a product known locally as "white liquor" or to out of towners as "moonshine"


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Whatcha doing with all that sugar...um canning...lol


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Angie, being combative and harsh is only going to GET you on someone's radar, answer a simple question with a pat answer serves to move the conversation along.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

last time i was asked anything was a few years back, 20# beans and 20# rice, just pointed out the price per pound difference. Another time asked if i was having a cookout, said yes, got 50 people coming.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Last week I spent 230.00 on 5 different items-all on sale and great prep items....when the cashier expressed wonder at why I was buying so much of only 5 things,I told her my GF and 4 kids just moved in with the wife and I because I could'nt afford to support 2 sep households.She did'nt want to talk anymore and gave me a very dirty look-when I told wife,she laughed...gotta have your fun where you can..


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

zant said:


> Last week I spent 230.00 on 5 different items-all on sale and great prep items....when the cashier expressed wonder at why I was buying so much of only 5 things,I told her my GF and 4 kids just moved in with the wife and I because I could'nt afford to support 2 sep households.She did'nt want to talk anymore and gave me a very dirty look-when I told wife,she laughed...gotta have your fun where you can..


:rotfl:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't care about what the cashier asks me when I'm making large purchases, the only thing I object to is when the cashiers in Safeways call me by name when I present my Safeway shoppers card. I'd prefer they don't do that.

Around here, standing in long lineups to the cashier, it's par for the course for people in line to start chatting, joking around and often make comments about each other's purchases. Cashiers are no different and they like friendly chit chat too. Like yesterday, the lady behind me asked me about the big loaf of calabrese bread I was getting and then she told me that the humongous bags of carrots and carrot tops she had were for her guinea pigs and then she went on to tell me what kinds of carrots her guinea pigs DON'T like. LOL. It's all just idle chit chat and joking around with lots of people in line joining in. No harm done.



zong said:


> I had a clerk threaten to call the police on me for buying 200 pounds of sugar. She ask me "what are you going to do with all that sugar?' And I said "Look at me, lady. Whats your best guess?"





thesedays said:


> I don't think you can use sugar to make meth. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


No, not meth, but sometimes used for cutting cocaine. Or maybe she thought Zong was going to combine it with other chemicals to make sugar bombs such as suicide bombers are known to use. Or smoke bombs - sugar is used for that too. And it's used for moonshining.

.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Depending on what you buy, $200 really isn't that unusual, considering food prices these days. But, when someone makes a comment, I just say 'teenage boys'. Everybody understands that.


200 and a comment,sheesh,thats NOTHING!

When we bulk buy we tell em we only shop once every few months,or live in snow country and can get snowed in.....

Told em once...Its for the 'business'.......

Bought a bunch of meat one time and told em the truth,Im making Jerky. I dont know,MOST comments are just friendly curiosity,sometimes I even share why,never know,nice young person might indeed,as someone said, see a flicker of light in their eyes.....

And Ive also told em....I buy a bunch of these at 50 cents a can I dont have to shop weekly and pay a 1.25 each....surpisingly some can be knocked over with a feather,they NEVER thought of that,blows my mind!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Or maybe she thought Zong was going to combine it with other chemicals to make sugar bombs such as suicide bombers are known to use. Or smoke bombs - sugar is used for that too.
> .


 OMG! Now TSA has another thing to pat us down and search us for.:teehee:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Sugar bombs?? That sounds politically incorrect. Moonshining? Come on, that makes us all look cheap. We prefer tax-free alcoholic entrepreneurs.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

All the 'new' cashiers (mostly high schoolers) always want to know what the five or six chicken crates full of meat "are"... I tell em it's my 'free stuff'... they sometimes look in and see a case of frozen chicken... sometimes fat, beef, pork, whatever... I tell em we feed our dogs better than ourselves. Can sometimes see a 'questioning' look (as in is this guy stealing the store blind???) till one of the sack boys say I'm in three times a week and take meat regularly.

Never seem to ask me when I buy ten cases of the same item....

If a couple of them do want to show up, post TEOTW, that'll be fine... always have uses for young folks with strong backs...


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I just tell them I am an optimist. I really hope im going to be here to eat it all.


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Perhaps she was aware of this;

"The 1950s Preventative Raw Materials Program allowed agents to arrest moonshiners for possession of large quantities of sugar. A parallel campaign urged merchants to deny bulk sugar supplies to suspicious persons."

See http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2008/12/122908-historical-badges-tell-story.html

Another item from the ATF;

"According to McKenzie-Gudeâs plea agreement and court documents, on July 29, 2008, law enforcement officers executed a search warrant at McKenzie-Gudeâs home and recovered from his bedroom: an AR-15, AK-47 and AK-74 rifle; two shotguns; one 9mm handgun; two smoke grenades, a modified flash bang grenade, copper wire, timers, modified light switch with the words âfireâ and âsafeâ written on it, clothespin switches, loop switches, model rocket igniters, and batteries; chemicals including sodium nitrate, ammonium nitrate, nitromethane and other chemicals used to make an explosive device; and printed instructions for the construction of an improvised rifle silencer, linear shaped charge, cylindrical cavity shaped charge, plastic explosive filler, urea nitrate explosive, copper chlorate explosive, sodium chlorate and sugar explosive and for an electric bulb initiator."

Sugar can also be used as an ingredient in oxidizers in the manufacture of homemade explosives.

There is a lot of information on the ATF site. Do a search there for "sugar".

Yes, the ingredient for your sweet tea could result in a no knock entry of your home. They are interested in large purchases of your favorite condiment.

I recall reading a few years ago that merchants were to report purchases of more than 20 pounds of sugar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Liquor. I made liquor. Around here, everybody knows what you're doing with that much sugar. It was in the 80's or 90's. My grandpa use to say, "Boy, don't ever try that head. You'll want to but you'll end up blind and crazy. Throw out the head." To this day, I follow his advise. On the other hand, my buddy, Blind Crazy Eddie drank the head.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

We're surrounded by Amish folks who shop just like we do, so we never really get too many questions.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Truth be known, those cashiers are probably just making small talk and could care less what or how much anyone buys.

It's sort of like being asked 'how are you?' when, honestly, the person asking could care less. You can tell by the glazing of the eyes if you actually begin to tell them how you _really_ are.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Look nervously to each side, and in a conspiratorial whisper say " The Zombies are coming!!!!"


LMFAO!!! thats a good one and with the right checker i WILL use this  



thesedays said:


> I don't think you can use sugar to make meth. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The OP should have told the cashier that they're bulimic. :spinsmiley:





zong said:


> Sugar bombs?? That sounds politically incorrect. Moonshining? Come on, that makes us all look cheap. We prefer tax-free alcoholic entrepreneurs.


a little white lightning or mountain dew didnt do anything but put some hair on my chest


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I just answer as little as possible. If they suggest I'm throwing a party- I just agree. If they think I'm feeding an army- I just agree. It's easiest. I think most of them don't really care and don't remember you from the man in the moon when they go home. Conversation is just a way to pass the time. What you dont want to do is become the topic of their dinner conversation. I used to work at WM - and I know what I said about certain customers. Who knows, maybe they will start thinking about what we're doing and put it into action.

I can't remember a time when I just picked up one of something in the grocery store. It's at least 2 and usually more. I figure if I standing in front of the shelf - I might as well not have to come back to that spot for a while.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I've worked as a cashier, off and on, most of my entire life. Making small chit-chat is just part of passing the time. Helps the day go by faster. Nothing more than that. Believe me, when quitting time comes at the end of the day, the last thing the cashier remembers is the chit-chat. Now when she is sitting at home and her family asks how her day went, she might remember the lady who went ballistic at her when she attempted to make small talk.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oh how I miss 'shine. Sigh...


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

I wish we only spent 200 bux at a shopping trip. We spend 300 bux once a month then about $100 a week 3x a month ($600 total) and we never get questions except when I buy hubby's diet pepsi fix - 30 to 40 bottles at once draws a stare and weighs the cart down something awful.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

One good thing about living in Alaska, no one even blinks when you leave with grocery store with $500-$800 food bill.

Most of the people in my little corner of the state go to "Town" once every 6 weeks to 2 months. SO a trip to town is easily $1000-$1500 dollars. Even more for the people that live off the road system.

Nikki


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

go shopping with 4-5 kids, you get no questions about how much food you buy.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I get those kind of comments all the time. Of course I only shop every 2 weeks and with 10 kids the carts are very full LOL. 

It wouldn't have bothered me at all.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

One time I really stocked up on sugar, butter and PNBT because those were on sale that week. The cashier made a comment and I told her I was baking cookies. Her eyes got HUGE. It was hilarious.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Most of the checkers around here are clueless young people who have to ask you what a squash is. Truely. Which is why we shop on Tuesday Senior Citizen day...the checkers are our age and like to chat about making jam and if we've got honey to sell yet. I'd rather have snoopy checkers than teeny boppers who talk to their boyfriend on the cell while checking out a line of customers...making errors on each order. Called the manager the next day and chatty Tina isn't working there anymore. Don't you love Aldi....zoom zoom, you're out of there.....


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Elffriend said:


> We go to a grocery store that has a couple of self serve check out lines. No cashier, no questions.


 Exactly..I have no time for cashiers anymore. The ones at Albertson's over here are so rude I want to smack them. Gives me a headache trying to restain myself. I refuse to go there except in a pinch. The store 9 miles from here is so much better. I do only self check now except at Wally world. I have 3 cashiers I wait in line for. You can't ask for better service.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Agree with Nikki, I see $400 to $600 purchases all the time at our local bulk store. I generally keep mine under $250 but that's only because I can go more often than many. There are so many lodges, outfitters, large families here....big orders are very common. Most stores also take Bush orders and you'll see those pulled and sitting to the side somewhere regularly. 

I have been questioned just once....when I was buying ten or 12 turkeys when they were on sale cheap at Thanksgiving. Charity is what I said (and yes, several went to local food banks) but those ten pound birds were around $6, $7, and there is no cheaper protein when it's on sale........


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

usually other customers that'l mention the large amount of items in my cart......" I live to far from the store to run to it alla time like you folks." is my usual reply.:thumb:


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

My standard answers are, if the kids aren't with me "I have four sons and a husband," or if they are "Would you shop more often than you had to with these guys along?" Usually by the time the clerk has a chance to get a word in edge wise to me the kids have already asked if he can please take the conveyer belt apart so they can see how it works, if they may please run the scanner for him, and may they please see how he opens the cash register and for most adults that's more than enough!
I've had to tell one or two people that sugar doesn't go bad, so why not buy the #50 bag when it's so much cheaper per pound? No, really, we go through seven loaves of bread a week at a minimum, so I'll use up that #50 of flour in no time, and #30 of beef doesn't last long either. (The beef got attention by the cashier and the butcher--I just said it makes better tasting hamburger if I grind it myself and it costs less. Butcher agreed, cashier looked at me and him like we were a little nuts.)

Maybe some of us could start a business renting out kids to preppers to take shopping?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Mutti said:


> Most of the checkers around here are clueless young people who have to ask you what a squash is. Truely. Which is why we shop on Tuesday Senior Citizen day...the checkers are our age and like to chat about making jam and if we've got honey to sell yet. I'd rather have snoopy checkers than teeny boppers who talk to their boyfriend on the cell while checking out a line of customers...making errors on each order. Called the manager the next day and chatty Tina isn't working there anymore. Don't you love Aldi....zoom zoom, you're out of there.....


Several years ago, my local Hy-Vee (Midwestern grocery chain) had posters up next to every register stating that anyone who was caught using a cell phone while on the floor would be fired immediately. :goodjob: It stated that if someone needed to contact an employee, they could do so through the switchboard, and people were free to talk or text on their breaks.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Our family of 9 went to Alaska to visit & see the newest addition to the family, We flew into Anchorage and the women wanted to go stock up on grocieries so we went to sam's, $700 later we left with 3 carts full of grub. Wife told me that we couldnt show at her brothers house empty handed.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a good thread! A couple months ago at my local IGA I bought 8 cans of green beans on sale. The next day I went back and bought 8 more. The cashier in the next line was the one I went thru the first day. She said out loud didnt you just buy 8 cans yesterday! I live alone and just said with 6 nieces and nephews I never could know when they might come over for a week or so.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

sometimes I think its folks hoping to learn something, as in perhaps you know some thing they don't. Food is one of most peoples biggest expenses.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocktown Gal said:


> I went to IGA this morning and purchased a little over $200 worth of items that were on sale. The cashier asked me was I having a party or going out of town...I said no...I am just trying to get ahead for when I don't have any money. That seemed to satisfy her.



I use the self check lanes. There is only one gal that runs all 4 / 8 lanes, so she's too busy for chit chat.

With the new 'extreme couponing' and the reality show about couponing, no one around here really bats an eye.

Kroger had evapo milk on clearance, .09 a can.
I bought 4 cases.
Gal said "looks like you got a lot of bakin' to do"
I said "yes ma'am I do".
That was it.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Kroger had evapo milk on clearance, .09 a can.
I bought 4 cases.
Gal said "looks like you got a lot of bakin' to do"
I said "yes ma'am I do".
That was it.[/QUOTE]

At tha price I would have cleaned up..wow. I buy it by the case when it gets to fifty cents. Found it at .25 ea. couple years ago and bought it all. 4 cases. The cashier was asking and I just told him we use alot and I hate shopping.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ode - instead of going off on a personal items rant. 
Maybe try the line - "I am getting ready to throw a 'Kwame Kilpatrick' is getting out of prison, party/ Bar-B-Que!"

When I go to S.E. Michigan (Metro Detroit area) to visit my family, I only get questioned at a store like Meijer's/ Kroger's/ etc. when I am using American Express Traveler's Checks to pay for my groceries, even with a State of Michigan Personal ID Card. The cashiers look at a California Driver's License or Passport as if they are counterfeit. Nothing is asked about the items I bought when I am buying large amounts of food for 8 to 13 persons and several meals, for when the family all gets together.

Now when I go to Big 5 Sporting Goods and want to buy a case of 12 gauge shotgun shells, the store manager will come over and ask a question or two. But producing my California CCW license, and my mentioning trap/ skeet shooting or hunting season - they will get me a nod and their agreement/ sometimes I even get a discount on the price per box.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never been questioned really, and can't imagine why anyone would question my purchases. In particular, why a cashier would ask me if I was planning to go out of town. That doesn't seem to be small talk that fits with buying some groceries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Kroger had evapo milk on clearance, .09 a can.
> I bought 4 cases.


Whoa! I would have backed up the car!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

My guess is that you just bought a lot of the same things and the cashier was trying to make friendly conversation. 
"Seven hundred pounds of parsnips, eh? Are you having a ritual?"
That kind of thing.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

OMG, I'm SOOO glad I live where I do, and don't think I could ever adjust to living like a lot of people do these days. If the cashier didn't comment on what I buy, I'd think she wasn't feeling well or was having a bad day and would be trying to figure out a little something I could do for her to cheer her up. And yes, they call everybody "honey" or "sweetie" too. Some of us are even "friends" on facebook.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

In some retail stores around here, it's not so unusual for a cashier to not speak until he/she tells you the total of your bill. I am still a bit astounded at the way-to-casual attitude of businesses. In the old days, ( I worked in retail) we were told to greet every customer and give our complete attention. Our jobs relied on it. One complaint could get the clerk in deep trouble.

The good aspect was that we were very competitive in relation to other comparable business in our area. Our customers enjoyed dealing with us.

Simply acknowledging the presence of customers goes a long way, no long conversation required.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Friendly cashiers are the norm here, for the most part. But a 'nosy' cashier surprises me - I would imagine that it's not too unusual for folks there to stock up when there's a good sale. Lot's of frugal folks here in the Valley so I can't imagine why a cashier would even raise an eyebrow over only $200 worth of sale items.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Just say "I live a fair way out of town, and I don't get in very often." 
In my case, it's the literal truth. My last two cash-register dockets at the local IGA were about $400 each. I could save money shopping at nearby larger towns on purchases that big, but it would also cost time, fuel and money, and my health or lack thereof has made me reluctant to make the longer drive.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

coalroadcabin said:


> Friendly cashiers are the norm here, for the most part. But a 'nosy' cashier surprises me - I would imagine that it's not too unusual for folks there to stock up when there's a good sale. Lot's of frugal folks here in the Valley so I can't imagine why a cashier would even raise an eyebrow over only $200 worth of sale items.


Very true people here in the valley does buy alot to stock up on and probably would not have mentioned it if she hadn't said or going out of town. I do not know the cashier so she doesn't know where I live...but that is besides the point. I spend way more at Food Lion and never a question just friendly conversation.

Do you live in the Valley?


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Rocktown Gal said:


> Very true people here in the valley does buy alot to stock up on and probably would not have mentioned it if she hadn't said or going out of town. I do not know the cashier so she doesn't know where I live...but that is besides the point. I spend way more at Food Lion and never a question just friendly conversation.
> 
> Do you live in the Valley?


Yep, I do and that's why I was kind of shocked at what the cashier said. It just doesn't sound like the friendly chat from a cashier that I'm used to hearing around here. She went beyond friendly into full-out nosy when she asked if you were going out of town.


----------

